# /////::: حرائق الطائرات وكيفية حدوثها وطرق مكافحتها::://///



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (27 يناير 2011)

بسمـ الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


مقدمة :
موضوع حرائق الطائرات موضوع شائك ومن المفروض ان نلم بهذا الموضوع من جميع الجوانب فحتى نعرف كيف نكافح حرائق الطائرات يجب أولاً ان نأخذ بعض المعلومات الهامة في صناعة الطيران مثل تركيب الطائرة وأجزائها ولنأخذ نبذة تاريخية عن صناعة الطيران فمن الناحية التاريخية كانت أول مادة صنعت بها هياكل الطائرات البدائية هي الخشب وذلك منذ قرن تقريباً وكان لتصنيع الخشب الأبلكاش ( ألواح الـ plywood ) أى المكونة من طبقات أليافها متعامدة الاتجاهات ، كان يمثل قفزة هائلة وبمثابة إكتشاف كبير لتقدم صناعة الطائرات في عصرها الأول وذلك لخفته ومتانته ولكن الخشب مادة ( قابلة للإشتعال ) ولم يستمر الإعتماد علية طويلا ، ومع مرور الوقت وزيادة التقدم التقني كان لابد من البحث عن مواد أخرى معدنية تتمتع بقوة صلابة عالية وخفة في الوزن حتى كان لظهور معدن ( الألمونيوم ) في صناعة ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي فكان هو البديل الواعد لصناعة الطائرات وتقدمها .
مكونات الطائرة : 
تتكون الطائرة من جزئين رئيسيين وهما الهيكل والمحرك ( المحركات ) .
1- هيكل الطائرة :
هيكل الطائرة يتكون من الجسم والأجنحة ومجموعة الذيل ويراعي في تصميم وتصنيع هذا الهيكل صفتان رئيسيتان أن يكون خفيف بقدر الإمكان وقوى ومعدن الألمنيوم تتوفر فيه الصفة الأولي وهي الخفة ولا تتوفر فيه الصفة الثانية وهي الصلابة ، وكان لابد من حل هذه الإشكالية وتم الوصول بعد أبحاث مضنية الي سبيكة ( والسبائك المعدنية هي مخلوط من عدة معادن وفق نسب معينة ووفق خلط وتصنيع مدروسة ومقننة وتنتهى بالمعالجة الحرارية بطريقة خاصة ) مكونة من معدن الألمونيوم ومعدن المغنسيوم أطلق عليها إسم ( ديور ألمونيوم ) ونجحت هذه السبيكة في الجمع بين صفتي القوة والخفة معا ، فحيث أن معدن المغنسيوم هو من المواد السريعة الإشتعال جداً وبدرجات حرارة عالية جداً فإن سبيكة الديور ألمونيوم هي أيضاً من المواد القابلة للإشتعال وبدرجات حرارة عالية .
2- المحرك ( المحركات ) :
إن أعلى درجات الحرارة في الطائرة هى التي توجد بالمحرك حيث تصل درجة الحرارة في قلب غرفة الإحتراق بالمحرك النفاث الي 3000 درجة كلفن ( درجة كلفن = 273+ الدرجة المئوية ) .
كيف تحدث حرائق الطائرات ؟؟؟
إن هيكل الطائرة يضم كل كمية الوقود اللازمة للرحلة في الجناحين وهي كمية كبيرة جداً ( تصل الي 70 طن في الطائرات العملاقة مثل البوينج 747) والوقود الذى يستخدم في المحركات النفاثة هو الكيروسين وهو سائل لابد أن تتوفر فيه عدة صفات وهو أن يكون سريع التبخر وسريع الإشتعال وذو إنسيابية عالية وغير قابل للتجمد في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة جداً والي تصل الي ( 58 درجة تحت الصفر المئوى ) في الارتفاعات العالية التي تبلغها الطائرة وهذه كلها صفات مطلوبة للإحتراق داخل المحرك ، وإن هيكل الطائرة يعلق به المحركات أو يضمها ( حسب التصميم ) .
كما إن هيكل طائرة الركاب يضم أثاث مثل المقاعد المصنوعة من القماش المحشو بالمواد الرغوية ( foam ) والحوائط والقواطع المصنوعة من المواد البلاستيكية .
أسباب وفرص حدوث حرائق الطائرات :
1- التصادم : فلو أن إرتطمت بالأرض أو بطائرة أخرى أو جبل فإن ذلك التصادم سوف يسبب كسر في أجزاء الهيكل والمحرك ويترتب عليه إنسكاب الوقود المحترق الذي سوف يشعل كل مايمر به من مواد قابلة للإشتعال ومن ثم يحترق الهيكل .
2- الإحتكاك : فلو أن طائرة إنزلقت على مدرج الهبوط ( run way ) سواء أثناء الإقلاع أو الهبوط بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية أو عطل فني في نظام العجلات أو خطأ بشري فإن الجزء المحتك بالمهبط سوف يسخن بشدة مولداً حرارة كافية لإشعال وإحتراق الطائرة .
3- الإصابة بصاعقة : إذا تعرضت الطائرة لعاصفة رعدية .
4- تسرب الوقود : بسبب عطل أو أعطال فنية وحدوث شرارة كهربائية تلامس الوقود فتشعله في منطقة التسرب .
5- الهبوط الخاطئ : المراحل الأخيرة لهبوط الطائرة أى عدم الهبوط الصحيح قد يؤدي الى إحتراق محقق .
6- خلل في المحرك : لايوجد أى شيء من صنع البشر ويكون كاملاً ( فالكمال لله وحده ) فالمحركات شأنها شأن باقي الصناعات تحترق .
7- أعطال فنية : هناك أعطال تؤدي الي حريق بدون أى مقدمات .
8- أخطاء تشغيلية : وهي مخالفة أحد طواقم العمل لنظم التشغيل وخرج عنها فهذا حتماً يؤدي الي حريق .
9- أخطاء بشرية : كأخطاء الصيانة من قبل الفنيين أو إستعمال قطع غيار منتهية الصلاحية أو حمل مواد قابلة للإشتعال .
10- أسباب غير معروفة ( unknown ) فكثير من حرائق الطائرات لايعرف لها سبب​ 
وسائل مكافحة حرائق الطائرات :
يتخذ دائماً الإستعداد في المطارات لمكافحة نوعين من الحرائق ( حرائق الطائرات – وحرائق المنشآت ) ويقتضي كل منها وسائل مختلفة للإطفاء وأعمال مكافحة الحريق ، ويجب أن يقدر عامل السرعة في إطفاء حرائق الطائرات أذ تتم المباشرة في عملية الإطفاء والإنقاذ معاً في آن واحد ، إذ يحدث في الحرائق المفاجئة التي لم يتح للطيار فيها فرصة كافية للتخلص من الوقود أن تنصهر المعادن 
في أقل من 90 ثانية أحياناً ، ويرى رجال الإطفاء أنه إذا كان التأخير في بدء مكافحة الحرائق العادية يزيد الخسائر المادية فإنه في حرائق الطائرات يعرض أرواحاً بريئة للخطر البالغ ويزيد في خسائر أثمن المواد ، لذلك فإن أعمال الإطفاء ومكافحة الحريق في المطارات عملية فنية دقيقة من البداية الي النهاية وتتطلب مداومة على التدريبات والتمارين العملية للحصول على الخبرة الفنية الكافية واللازمة أثناء مواجهة الخطر الحقيقي في أعمال مكافحة حرائق الطائرات .
بداية حريق الطائرات : 
غالباً مايحدث حرائق الطائرات إذا أرتطمت بالأرض فإن اكبر مايحدث هو ( الحريق ) فإرتطام جسم الطائرة ثم إحتكاكها بالأرض بعنف يحدث حرارة عالية ينتج عنها اشتعال الطائرة في توان .
إطفاء الحريق :
ولإطفاء الحريق يمكن إنقاص درجة الحرارة بالتبريد ومنع الأكسجين من تغذية النار بتغطية السطح الملتهب بطريقة عازلة أما إزالة المادة ( التجويع ) فمستحيل عملياً في حريق الطائرات ولكنه يتحقق ضمناَ بجعل الطائرة مادة غير قابلة للاشتعال فو تغطيتها بالمادة العازلة لأكسجين الهواء .
عودة الإشتعال : 
يحدث كثيراً بعد إطفاء الحريق في الطائرة أن تعود النار للإشتعال فجأة ، وغالبا ماينشأ ذلك نتيجة الإشعاع فمثلاً المعدن الساخن لدرجة أعلى من نقطة اشتعال سائل مجاور له يسبب التهاب السائل بعد إطفائة وهذا سبب عودة الاشتعال بعد الإطفاء .
المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالطائرة :
البنزين – الأكسجين – الزيوت السوائل الهيدروليكية – السوائل المستخدمة لإزالة الجليد – مواد التشحيم 
وبين هذه المواد جميعاً يبرز البنزين ( الوقود ) كعدو خطر حقيقي في الطائرة .
كمية البنزين ( الوقود ) في الطائرة :
هناك نظرية مضمونها أنه إذا كان خزان الطائرة مملوءاً بالبنزين فإن الأبخرة المتسربة الي الجو تحترق عند الفوهة إذا تعرضت لمصدر حراري بينما لايحدث اشتعال داخل الخزان نفسه حيث يكون المخلوط غير خطر أى تكون درجة اختلاطه بأكسجين الهواء غير كافية وهذا لاينفي أن هناك خطورة أخرى وهي احتمال انفجار الخزان إذا وصل التبخر داخله الي درجة كبيرة نتيجة ارتفاع حرارتة ، أما اذا كان بالخزان كمية قليلة من البنزين فهنا يكون احتمال الانفجار مؤكداً ( وهذا نعرفة بطريقة الطائرات الي تقطع مسافات طويلة فتكون نسبة الوقود بها قليلة اما التي تقطع مسافات قصيرة فإحتمال الوقود بها مملوء ) إذ أن الحريق لن يقتصر على الفوهة فقط وإنما يمتد داخل الخزان نفسه لوفرة كمية الهواء فيه وهنا يكون خطر الانفجار ماثلاً .​ 





​ 

طرق الإطفاء :
( ثاني أوكسيد الكربون CO2 )
يعبأ هذا الغاز في إسطوانات تحت ضغط عالى وهو غير قابل للاشتعال وعند اطلاقة على النار يخرج من الاسطوانة على هيئة ضباب ثلجي يغطي أسطح الطائرة فيمنع اتصال الهواء أو ( أوكسجين الهواء ) بالنار فتنطفي فوراً ، ويعد ثاني أكسيد الكربون مادة من أهم خواصها سرعة الإطفاء في حرائق الطائرات ، فإذا أطلق بكميات وافرة على الطائرة مع عدم وجود رياح شديدة فإنه يطفيء أعنف حرائق البنزين خاصة والمواد الملتهبة بوجه عام في توان قليلة إلا أن له عيوبه أيضا فهو يسبب صعوبة الرؤية لكونه معتماً ونظرا لخفته فإنه يفقد تأثيره إذا حمله تيار الهواء بعيداً عن النار فيقتضي استعماله دائماً اتخاذ الموقف المناسب من جسم الطائرة ويجب أن يكون مكان التوجيه في اتجاه الريح دائماً مع القرب بقدر الإمكان من الطائرة المشتعلة وعيبه الأخر أن السطح الذي يعالج إطفاؤه بتلك المادة يظل في درجة حرارة البنزين فيكون خطر الاشتعال المفاجئ مثلاً إذا لم يتم التبريد الكامل بعد الإطفاء .
( المسحوق chemical power ) 
يعبأ هذا المسحوق وهو مركب كيماوي على شكل بودرة في اسطوانات تحت ضغط عالي ويندفع عند الاستعمال فيغطي الأسطح المشتعلة ويغمر منطقة الحريق فيمنع الأكسجين عنها فتطفئ النار فوراً ، وعيوب هذه المادة هي عيوب ثاني أكسيد الكربون تقريباً .
( المواد الرغوية fomite )
هي عبارة عن مزيج من الماء ومادة كيماوية لزجة ينتج عن اختلاطهما تحت ضغط عالى مادة رغوية غزيرة تغطي الأسطح المشتعلة فتمنع الأكسجين من الوصول إليها فتنطفئ النار ، ومن الخواص التي تتميز بها عن بقية مواد الإطفاء أنها تمنع تبخر البنزين فتقل خطورة الحريق كما يستبعد احتمال حدوث الحريق مرة أخرى بعد إطفائة ، وللمادة الرغوية أيضا عيوب وهي أنها لاتعد مادة تبريد كاملة كما لايمكن استعمالها بسرعة مناسبة في أجهزتها الموجودة حالياً .
ويتضح أن مهمة رجال الإطفاء ومكافحة الحريق لاتنتهي بمجرد إطفاء النار بل يجب التأكد بعد إطفائها من أن درجة الحرارة بجسم الطائرة التي تم إطفاؤها قد انخفضت الي الدرجة التي تمنع حدوث الاشتعال المفاجئ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك استعمال الماء بطرق خاصة جداً .
( مولد الضباب fog generatore or vapouratoure )
ينتج الرذاذ من دفع الماء تحت ضغط خلال الخراطيم وخروجة من أنبوب ذي تصميم خاص ، فيتفتت الماء الي جزيئات صغيرة جداً على شكل ضباب ولهذه الجزيئات الصغيرة طاقة كبيرة لامتصاص الحرارة ، ويمكن غمر منطقة الإطفاء بهذا الرذاذ فيلطف درجة حرارة المنطقة ، كما أن يستعمل أيضاً لحماية ومساعدة رجال الإطفاء من الحرارة لتمكينهم من اقتحام الطائرة لمباشرة عملهم في إنقاذ الركاب ، كما يجب أن تسند أستعمال هذا الرذاذ الي رجل إطفاء ذي دراية وخبرة كافية إذ يجب عليه أن يحذر الاقتراب أكثر من اللازم من الطائرة حتي لايعطل جهود الرجال القائمين بالإطفاء وأن يقتصر عمله على تبريد الجو حول الطائرة فقط .
الحذر من الماء الغزير : 
من خواص البنزين ( الوقود ) أنه يطفو فوق سطح الماء ولايمنعه ذلك من الاشتعال في هذا الوضع ومن هنا نستفيد مايلي :
1- أنه إذا سلط تيار ماء شديد على بنزين أو وقود مشتعل فإن الماء يغمر مساحة كبيرة من الأرض حاملاً معه البنزين المشتعل فيمتد الخطر إلى منطقة أو مناطق أخرى كانت بمأمن من الحريق .
2- الحالة الوحيدة التي يمكن استعمال الماء الغزير لإطفاء هي حالة اشتعال النار أسفل خزان يتسرب منه البنزين وذلك بصب الماء في الخزان ليحتل مكان البنزين اسفلة فينطفئ الحريق فوراً .
والقاعدة العامة هي :
1- استخدم وسائل الإطفاء واستخدم الماء على هيئة ضباب للتبريد ولا تحاول الجمع بينهما .
2- لاتجعل الماء يصل إلى أسطح مغطاة بمادة الإطفاء لأن الماء سيكشف عنها الغطاء .
واجب الإنقاذ لركاب الطائرة :
ونعني به إنقاذ الأرواح المهددة داخل الطائرة ، لذا ينبغي ألا يغفل هذا الواجب أثناء مكافحة الحريق ، فيجب على رجال الإنقاذ المعدين لذلك والمختارين من بين رجال الإطفاء التحفز دائما والإستعداد لاقتحام الطائرة بمجرد تمكنهم من الاقتراب منها لأداء واجبهم الأسمى وهو إنقاذ الأرواح وعلى قائد الفرقة تحين اقرب فرصة مناسبة لإصدار الأمر لهم بذلك ، وعملية إنقاذ الأرواح في حرائق يجب أن تكون في الأولويات نظرا لأنها عملية دقيقة وجريئة ومايحتوية من عدد من الركاب كبير جداً خصوصاً في الطائرات العملاقة ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا مهندستنا الفاضلة وربنا يزيدك علما وأرجو منك توضيح دور الطيار القائد فهو لا يغادر الطائرة إلا بعد مغادرة جميع الركاب على متن الطائرة


----------



## babikirdm (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (6 فبراير 2011)

مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير
موضوع مهم 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة دنيا ​


----------



## برشلوني موت (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندسة دينل


----------

